# Collagen Idee



## Leola13 (14. September 2005)

Hai,

ich versuche derzeit eine Collage zu erstellen.

Aufbau : ein Hintergrundbild (groß) und darauf verschiedene einzelne Bilder (klein).

Ich habe schon einmal eine Version gemacht, wo die kleinen Bilder einen Polaroid-Rahmen haben. (siehe Anhang)

Jetzt versuche ich mich an einer weiteren Version, wobei das Hintergrundbild und die kleinen Bilder vom angehängtem Bild (etwas) abweichen.

Die verschiedenen Motive freistellen und einfügen möchte ich eigentlich nicht. Ich suche eine Alternative zu den Polaroid-Rahmen, wobei es kein Rahmen sein muss.   

Ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt  und ihr habt ein paar Anregungen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Meccan (14. September 2005)

Hallo Leola,

 also was mir sofort aufgefallen ist, das die Polaroids sich viel zu sehr von Hintergrun abheben und desewegen würde ich vielleicht Vorschlagen das du den bereich auf den die Info's stehen nicht so transparent hälts.

  Aber sonst finde ich das Layout gelungen, obwohl ich nicht verstehen warum du nur einen Baum+Stuhl ganz rechts genommen hast.

  Nun zu deinen Problem:

 Ich finde Polaroids ansich ja nicht schlecht aber ich denke so etwas Modernes (Plastik) passt nicht optimal zu etwas Alten (Holz+Stein usw). 

 Deswegen denke ich, gestallte die Rahmen doch so wie ein altes Photo aus den 30er Jahren und "mach es noch etwas alt" (von Farbe und Kontrast usw.)

 Aber wenn du jetzt wirklich auf die exakten Farbbilder beharrst denke ich, müsstest du den Rahmen so gestalten sollen, dass dieser optisch zum etwas ausgefransten Hintergrung passt!!

  Hoffe ich konnte dir Helfen.

 P.S.: woher hast du diese guten polaroid Rahmen her? Könnte ich die von dir vielleicht bekommen?

  MFG Carl


----------



## Jacka (15. September 2005)

Hi!

Stimme da Meccan zu! Der Polaroid-Rahmen passt nicht zu den Bildern.
Diese sind zu kräftig für den Rest.
Würde auch vorschlagen entweder S/W, Sepia-Bilder daraus zu mache oder das ganze farblich etwas abzuschwächen (blasser).
Vielleicht auch keinen direkten Polaroid-Rahmen, sonder mit Überstand.
(siehe unten)

Das mit dem Papier im Hintergrund finde ich klasse!
Wie wäre es denn mit einer richtigen Schatzkarte?
Im Piratenstil?

Grüße,
Jacka


----------

